# Key start won't turn off engine - 926500 1332 Pro



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

So the key start suddenly won't kill the engine. Thoughts on what could be causing it? Also if it's not a simple fix, is there another way to kill the engine besides chocking it out?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sure the wire plug broke or came off … look under where the key is, if it is not there, then follow the wire back to the engine and check there. All it does is ground out the coil.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

BostonFJ40 said:


> So the key start suddenly won't kill the engine. Thoughts on what could be causing it? Also if it's not a simple fix, is there another way to kill the engine besides chocking it out?



Reconnect wire that came loose or replace key switch


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

On my ariens 11/28 there is a white wire coming from the coil, plugs into the throttle assembly.
If that wire is un attached, my key does not turn my unit off.
It’s on left side , back of motor coming from under the recoil starter.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

The off posisition is usually a ground to short the ignition, the wire to the switch might be broken somewhere or the key switch might be bad, try a jumper wire at the switch to a ground anywhere on the frame, bare metal or a bolt head. Good luck.
Sid


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks. I’ll do some more troubleshooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BostonFJ40 said:


> Thanks. I’ll do some more troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


everything everybody else said. choke it out or turn off gas and let it stall out after a couple minutes until you figure wiring. usually ( dont want to jinx it ) this problem is an easy fix. the ground wire broke or has too much corrosion at connection.

but it could be the switch.


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

I jiggled the wires after turning off the key and the motor stopped. Obviously a loose connection. Thanks for the help!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

If a little jiggling “fixed it” then a little vibration will probably cause the problem again. Better check closer for a more permanent fix. A wire or connector is loose or corroded.


----------



## BostonFJ40 (Feb 4, 2015)

CO Snow said:


> If a little jiggling “fixed it” then a little vibration will probably cause the problem again. Better check closer for a more permanent fix. A wire or connector is loose or corroded.


Thanks, that is my plan.


----------

